# ~Cariba / Piraya Ident plz~



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

He's a little bigger than 1", for reference...the heater in the pic is a EboJager 50watt.

Could he be a Cariba ?? Got him for $15 canadian.










He's much thicker than other RBPs that I had..and very dark marking on the forehead too. Plus he was much more aggressive back in the FS, was attacking feeders in pack in broad daylight with many eyes on them.

What do you think ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

P. Nattereri...(red belly), and a nice one.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

NOOOOOoooooooooooooooo...............~~~~~!!!!! Not another red belly....









Are you sure ?? Coz I see no red lights/markings in the eye, and I thought all RBPs do. ?!









Funny it was labeled black piranha in the FS...but there were other RBPs that were selling for $8.99.


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

nice rbp.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yes it's a RB they might of wanted more $$$$ bekuz he was either bigger or they dont knoe wtf cariba looks like LOL
LaZy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I say Nattereri as well... I think similar sized cariba with such vivid coloration would already have a noticable humeral spot...
Might be a little bit disappointing, but he looks sweet for such a tiny fart (i love the greensih hue on the back), and you said he was very fearless, so what more do you need?

Regarding eye color: with juvi's, there's no way telling pygo's apart, judging from eye color: most, if not all have silver eyes (reds, cariba and piraya). Even many (most? all? who knows?) serrasalmus species have clear eyes when young: many rhoms get their typical red eyes not before they reach a considerable size...


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

looks like a natt


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You got ripped off.. You do definately have a baby RB


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Okie







...thanks guys. 11 votes( Pfury & predatoryfish) say mine is just an RBP







....I guess it IS an rbp then...










Anyways.... I'll love him whether he's an RBP or cariba


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rbp all the way..unless you get a magnum marker and make a humeral spot for him..


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

thePACK said:


> rbp all the way..unless you get a magnum marker and make a humeral spot for him..


Ummmmmmmmmm.....much better
































*chop chop* ..mannn, i'm disappointed.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> rbp all the way..unless you get a magnum marker and make a humeral spot for him..


 Make sure its permanent and waterproof


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL MARKER
but enjoy the RB it dont look that bad!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

reds are great

congrats on your new red


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

where in canada did you get that P. I know a LFS that was selling reds for $15 and labling them as Blacks. (Canadian Cichlid Hatchery) If its the same store, message me!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Has great color for only 1"


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I got 2 more pic.









This one showing how thick the little guy is, mind you he's only 1" or so...but already showing teeth ?! The pic is cropped but not resized in anyway.










Now this is a big big macro shot I just took...is that a black spot on the gill? If they aren't cariba... what about Piraya ??


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say, its to hard to tell, he is small, he might have much more color, depends on the time at the day and how long the light have been on and even stress affect the color so i say, wait and see if he changes and post new pics after 1 month or so... he might be a caribe but he might be a red even so just wait and post new pics in a month or so...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry man, but again: it's a redbelly (no cariba, nor piraya...)

Reds can have humeral spots as well (like some of mine have), but it's not as clearly marked as with cariba: it's more like a smudge...

btw: that huge one is one hell of a picture: very good quality (but please, do resize it next time...)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have a large red i too thought it was a cariba. it has a humeral spot around his eye

see


----------

